# Rocket Stove Mass Heater



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This would be nice for a cabin or garage

rocket stove mass heater


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Or a patio


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

That sounds real nice but I have a Volcano Collapsible Stove. It will burn wood , Charcoal or propane. So anywhere you are at you can have a stove. This is a very good stove.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow....dude has a hell of a lot more patience than I do.


----------

